# pin settings for BHFS or BHFSL



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

Tell me what you set your pins on sight for when shooting field?


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Pin Settings*

I live in PA and shoot according to PSAA rules which are similar to nfaa but not quite the same.
I shoot BH Unlimited class which is 5 fixed pin, 12" stablerizer and a level.
I set my pins for either 20, 30, 40, 50, and 60 to shoot the Hunter round and 25, 35, 45, 55, and 65 to shoot the field round. 
I only have to hold over the target for 2 arrows on the hunter rd at 70ydsand 2 arrows at 80yds on the field rd.
The rest of my shots I can hold on the paper. 
I am shooting a Mathews LD at 57#, 28" DL and a 336gr arrow at 240FPS.


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

When I shot BHFS-L my pin were set at 20 30 40 50 65 field


----------



## romanduffe (Mar 24, 2006)

*romanduffe*

I always set my pins fifteen yds a part. 15-30-45-60-75 and gap shoot my pins for the other yardages


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Actually with a little work you can set the 5 pins in such a manner that you NEVER have to hold off paper...:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> Actually with a little work you can set the 5 pins in such a manner that you NEVER have to hold off paper...:wink:


You trying to drop a couple hints atleast.....:embara:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

From the start I have used 20, 30, 40, 50 & 60. But...after having this conversation with JAVI earlier this year, I am using something different in '08. His theory of having pin settings where you are *ALWAYS* aiming on the target face sure makes sense to me.  Just wish I had thought of it about 17 years ago.  :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Alright Jerry...you and or Javi need to spill the beans.

I am going to set up either my S4 or a second Mystic for BHFS.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Alright Jerry...you and or Javi need to spill the beans.
> 
> I am going to set up either my S4 or a second Mystic for BHFS.


Here is what JAVI recommends and apparently teaches his pin-shooting students: 15, 25, 35, 55, 75.

Depending on the speed of your set-up, the 55 & 75 could be something different. I played around with the settings on OT2 with my S4 specs and 55 wouldn't work.  I expect to do some experimenting when my Mystic arrives and/or the weather warms up. :tongue:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

mdbowhunter said:


> Here is what JAVI recommends and apparently teaches his pin-shooting students: 15, 25, 35, 55, 75.
> 
> Depending on the speed of your set-up, the 55 & 75 could be something different. I played around with the settings on OT2 with my S4 specs and 55 wouldn't work.  I expect to do some experimenting when my Mystic arrives and/or the weather warms up. :tongue:


Yep... that's a starting point and each setup will vary, but with a little work you can find settings that will allow you to never hold off the paper..... It works for some... and others just guess... 

the main thing is to know where to hold and practice it... On Target simulation is a great place to get starting point then go and shoot to refine...


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

JAVI said:


> On Target simulation is a great place to get starting point then go and shoot to refine...


Yes, this is one of my favorite features on OT2. :tongue: Gives you the chance to verify if certain pin settings will work for your set-up. A nice time saver.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yes, this is one of my favorite features on OT2. :tongue: Gives you the chance to verify if certain pin settings will work for your set-up. A nice time saver.


hhmmmm....:set1_thinking:

Can you smell the smoke?:wink:

Wonder what it my marks are going to be shooting in the 270-280 fps range.....


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> hhmmmm....:set1_thinking:
> 
> Can you smell the smoke?:wink:
> 
> Wonder what it my marks are going to be shooting in the 270-280 fps range.....


Yikes ...you expect to get that kinda speed on what I think you're gonna shoot this year? :wink: Sweet!!! :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Yikes ...you expect to get that kinda speed on what I think you're gonna shoot this year? :wink: Sweet!!! :tongue:


I better.....I was shooting 271fps this year with the S4 with Furious cams when we shot the Hill and the Mystic is faster...so I better be in that range.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Most beginners, and even some experience BHFS'ers shoot with their pins at 20, 30, 40, 50, and 60...or maybe the last pin at 65 yards...and "gap 'em" from there.

However, by LEARNING and some Proactive Practice, a person can set the pins up to give them a situation where they are never aiming off the paper at any distance shot on a field/hunter round...and in most cases, never even really aiming off the top or bottom of the bullseye, X-ring, or "color breaks"...

BUT...it takes COMMITTMENT, practice, and learning your setup, as well as TIME and EFFORT...many of which most people just aren't dedicated enough to go through....but those that make this effort...are those that shoot the superior scores in BHFS.

I was an "average" BHFS'er until I finally figured out that there was a better way than gapping and shooting the "standard" 20, 30, 40, 50, and 60 pin settings...Once I started piddling with the pins and learning how the particular bow/arrow combination shot...my scores started sky-rocketing. I never shot above 550 field/hunter in BHFS, but shot many scores into the mid 540's...and the reason no 550+...was ME, not the fault of the setup.

I'm too lazy to go back thru my journal to find my pin combination, but if I recall...my first pin was set at something like 26 yards...which with THAT combination of bow/arrow allowed me to be either on the bulls-eye, or the X-ring in some position (top or bottom, or "between") at all distances from the bunny thru the 32 fan. Then, the next pin was weird too...something like 34 or 38 yards...can't remember. Did I say I was always aiming thru the peep with the pin centered in the peep..ABSOLUTELY NOT! THAT is another useful "tool", if practiced and handled correctly!

I do remember jacking those pins around to where I could be aiming somewhere on the bullseye or the x-ring at the maximum number of distances possible...not always THE pin...but maybe one below "the" pin, or whatever. It took some LEARNING and some TWEAKING, and mostly just TIME AND EFFORT...but that was the big fun part of it...the rewards came later....

Oh, by the way...the above was occurring BEFORE the NFAA dropped the minimum point weight from 100 grains to no limitations...AND...when the NFAA also required STRAIGHT STOCK pins, NO PIN GUARD, and NO BUBBLE LEVEL, no lens of any kind...INCLUDING no lens in the peep site either.

So, IMHO, things in BHFS have gotten a ton easier over the past few years! Probably too much like FS what with lifting so many restrictions...just my opinion.

Also, my opinion...NEVER "do away" with the Division...just get that ugly moniker "Bowhunter" out of the name of the division...call it something else, cuz it positively isn't "bowhunter" anymore...The division is way too much fun and competitive to force 'em out. It might not hurt to place some of the "older" restrictions back into the division to give it the separation fro Freestyle Unlimited that it used to ENJOY.

field14:teeth::angel:


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

Well said F14.
Carroll


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

15-30-45-60-76


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

FS560 said:


> 15-30-45-60-76


76 yards?  That's an interesting choice. What made you decide on that setting?


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> 76 yards?  That's an interesting choice. What made you decide on that setting?


Not A BHFS guy but I am guessing that on the field round at 80 you hold top of the spot. Hunter round at 70 yds bottom of the spot hold.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

swerve said:


> Not A BHFS guy but I am guessing that on the field round at 80 you hold top of the spot. Hunter round at 70 yds bottom of the spot hold.


Sounds reasonable. Wonder where he holds for 65? Depending on my set-up it could be 12:00 in the 3 ring or the Pro line. Just an interesting gap Jim has between 60 and 76 yards.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

mdbowhunter said:


> Sounds reasonable. Wonder where he holds for 65? Depending on my set-up it could be 12:00 in the 3 ring or the Pro line. Just an interesting gap Jim has between 60 and 76 yards.


Beats me I suck at holding off. That's probably the main reason that I moved to the "dial in" crowd. Kentucky elevation and windage drive me crazy.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

swerve said:


> Beats me I suck at holding off. That's probably the main reason that I moved to the "dial in" crowd. Kentucky elevation and windage drive me crazy.


I've been doing it for so long it is programmed in the 'grey matter'.  My best scores have been on the Hunter Round where I'm constantly holding off the spot.

Until JAVI had presented his approach and theory to pin settings I hadn't even considered making a change. No matter what I choose it will take some time to adjust. You know that 'you can't teach an old dog new tricks' cliche' can be hard to overcome sometimes...:wink:


----------



## HEINZE57 (Mar 31, 2003)

11, 20, 30, 40, 50, 60, 70, 80


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

HEINZE57 said:


> 11, 20, 30, 40, 50, 60, 70, 80


Are you saying you use 8 pins?  You're only allowed 5 in NFAA BHFS.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

All shots are executed by picking a spot with a specific pin and not by bracketing.

For the 65, I pick a spot on the target with the 60 pin.

The reason for the 76 is that the hold over for 80 is the same as the hold under for the 70, therefore less to memorize.

There should not be any difference with fast setups, which I have not tried, except for shooting the 1 yard off distances the same as the even 5 yard distances. Example 36, 41, 44, 59, 64, etc. I can try to aim at the bottom of the spot but not 2/3 of the way between the center and the bottom of the spot.

The spot moves more than that but my sight is rock solid like in a vise.:tongue:


----------



## HEINZE57 (Mar 31, 2003)

"A pinguard mounted on the sight, and a level mounted anywhere will be legal in this style of shooting,:wink: provided that there are no additional marks or blemishes on either of these items that could be used for sighting."


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

FS560 said:


> The reason for the 76 is that the hold over for 80 is the same as the hold under for the 70, therefore less to memorize.


Thanks for the reply FS560. That's an interesting approach.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

HEINZE57 said:


> "A pinguard mounted on the sight, and a level mounted anywhere will be legal in this style of shooting,:wink: provided that there are no additional marks or blemishes on either of these items that could be used for sighting."


Enough said. ukey:


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

> Yes, this is one of my favorite features on OT2. Gives you the chance to verify if certain pin settings will work for your set-up. A nice time saver.


I've been doing this since the feature was available on OT2. In fact, I won the first field shoot I ever entered using OT2 to figure the holds and having never shot at all of the field targets.

Outdoor Nationals was won this year with 20,30,40,50, and 60 on the guy's sight. So, it can work.

I am heading back to BHFS for '08 and will be using Javi's ideas to fine tune my own.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Not really my method... I do teach it, but I didn't develop it...:wink:


----------



## Pigeon Phil (Mar 4, 2007)

*BHFS Sight*

What brand/model sight do you use for BHFS?


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I personally use a Spot Hogg Hogg-It. It was the overwhelming favorite BHFS sight at Outdoor Nationals this year.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

HEINZE57 said:


> 11, 20, 30, 40, 50, 60, 70, 80
> 
> "A pinguard mounted on the sight, and a level mounted anywhere will be legal in this style of shooting,:wink: provided that there are no additional marks or blemishes on either of these items that could be used for sighting."


That supposed to be secret information. We can have them, "but we don't aim with them".:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Pigeon Phil said:


> What brand/model sight do you use for BHFS?


Either the Hogg-It or the Hunter Hogg-It. Both are great pin sights.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> That supposed to be secret information. We can have them, "but we don't aim with them".:wink:



Dad nab it, Bob!

Doncha know it is akin to those "range estimators" not using the "gap" between their scope dot and top of the bubble to see how something "fits" to help narrow down the "guess(?), or knowing at what distance you can clearly see the 12 or 14 ring at on any particular animal of the previously announced 20 being used that year (with and without YOUR set of binoculars or scope or both?

GEEZ...you spoil all the fun.....afterall, don't ya have to spend TIME and EFFORT anymore to learn a system to shoot well with? Here we had people believing that the top "estimators" and BHFS'ers are "gurus" and such....

Man, I haven't stirred a hornet's nest in so long that I'm rusty and have nearly forgotten how....I just know someone is going to accuse me of bashing something that I never, ever, in THIS posting ever really said...directly...cuz they'll read into it instead of READING the TRUTH, which they just don't want to hear, nor see.

field14


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

> That supposed to be secret information. We can have them, "but we don't aim with them".


You know, when I shoot the 80, I go to hold the 60 pin up off the paper and then, when I look down to see the spot, lo and behold the center line at the top of the bottom level is in the way, right on the spot:embara: It's really annoying :wink:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

mdbowhunter said:


> Either the Hogg-It or the Hunter Hogg-It. Both are great pin sights.


what makes theswe better ir more preferred than say a copper john or any other 5 pin sight? I'll be looking soon for a sight and one of my criteria is that the pins are machined to not gouge into the sight bracket when tightened, and screws substantial enough to take all the initial moving around and re-adjusting.

I know it's personal preference , but what size peeps are you using? I reduced one size from my 1/4" hunter site , but I sometimes think I should go even smaller.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Peep should be small enough that i barely circles the pin housing IMO. Makes centering that much easier.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> what makes theswe better ir more preferred than say a copper john or any other 5 pin sight? I'll be looking soon for a sight and one of my criteria is that the pins are machined to not gouge into the sight bracket when tightened, and screws substantial enough to take all the initial moving around and re-adjusting.
> 
> I know it's personal preference , but what size peeps are you using? I reduced one size from my 1/4" hunter site , but I sometimes think I should go even smaller.


They are rock solid...and they can also be adjust more fine and easier then any othery pin sight. 

The Hoggs are what others try to beat IMHO.:wink:

as for a peep...I wouldn't use anything bigger then a 3/16th or so....


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Well I ran through various scenarios on my On Target program and I couldn't get Javi's numbers to work in the 65 yrd range but every thing worked out real well with 15 30 45 60 75. My short draw must not allow me enough speed. Can't wai to get outside and experiment but at -15 outside I ain't a gonna do it yet!
John


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

sharkred7 said:


> Well I ran through various scenarios on my On Target program and I couldn't get Javi's numbers to work in the 65 yrd range but every thing worked out real well with 15 30 45 60 75. My short draw must not allow me enough speed. Can't wai to get outside and experiment but at -15 outside I ain't a gonna do it yet!
> John


Doesn't that suck. We haven't been above freezing in over a month.


----------



## SOBLE (Aug 9, 2007)

A month??

It's like an ice bowl up there. I see your temps and shiver and feel real bad for you guy's :wink: Stay warm swerve.


----------



## BowTechWY (Feb 1, 2007)

20,30,40,50,60 yards


----------



## phantom15 (May 12, 2005)

*.....*

20 , 30 ,40 , 50 , 60 HAS WORKED FOR ME FOR MANY YEARS. Have rounds in mid 550's with 33 and 36 inch bows , so it does work.

Tim


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

phantom15 said:


> 20 , 30 ,40 , 50 , 60 HAS WORKED FOR ME FOR MANY YEARS. Have rounds in mid 550's with 33 and 36 inch bows , so it does work.
> 
> Tim


Stop bragging....

Tim-may......Tim-may


----------

